# Leather Leashes



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Can anybody recommended a website to order a leather leash? I had a braided one that I had for years and was quite attached to it. lol. I got distracted by the phone, left it on the puppy, came back 30 minutes later or so and it was chewed in half. My fault I know. lol.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

There are lots of them on ebay. (I always look there first!)


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have ordered mine from http://www.bridgeportequipment.com I'm very happy with it. http://www.bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=135


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Not a website, but check local tack shops for leather lead shanks. I have one, love it and it's pretty durable. We've had braided lead shanks before too. They do seem more durable.


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

I get all of my leashes from here. I think I have every length they sell and they wear like iron:

http://www.leerburg.com/leashes.htm


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I looked there. It's not what I am looking for. This leash that I had was my mothers and I have a feeling that it will be impossible to replace. It looked like a man or a woman's belt, flat, considered one-piece braiding. 

I found a place that made one similar to the one I had at
http://www.schaafleatherwork.com.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

This one is a little cheaper:

https://universalk9.com/sc/sc_shop.asp?catid=138&level=2&pid=101


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

how long, how wide??? I can get them done...

Lee


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I got my leather leash from Ray Allen - http://www.rayallen.com


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I've bought leather leads from activedogs.com. 

Do a search for "leash" as well as "lead." You'll get different results.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

I got mine on eBay from a guy called 'leashman.' GREAT leather leash. It has withstood one year of puppy, the ocean, numerous training sessions on wet grass, and countless instances of puppy pulling on the leash during rag work.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I looked for Leashman on ebay. No luck.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Lee, what can you do for me? Can you show me pictures? I am not sure if I really want a 6' leash. I thought my last one was a 4 footer. Now I am not so sure what I want because I never measured the old one. lol. If the dog is well trained to heel, is there really a need for a longer one? I just wanted a nice leash for everyday use. I have one that's red nylon and it's just extra material to carry.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I get most of my leashes from here, and have always had great results with them holding up.
http://www.jjdog.com/Merchant2/merchant....atherDogLeashes


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just received one from Jefferspet.com, and it doesn't look like it will last long. I wanted a rolled one, and they are very hard to find. Well, the stitching looks very weak and where the handle connects, it is stitched together, I thought it would have been braided, also made in China. I only paid $10.95 so I guess I got what I paid for I have a 15 yr. rolled one that I love-wish I could find another!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianI got my leather leash from Ray Allen - http://www.rayallen.com


+1 for Ray Allen...

I got leather leashes and a real nice heavy duty leather collar for Jasper, very nice equipment.

Jack


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Gotta love living in rural PA near the Amish.







I have purchased 95% of my collars, leashes and harnesses from them. Better quality and better prices (most of the time).


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Gun Dog Supply has a big selection of leather leads and collars, too. I bought one of their "field grade" oiled leather collars from them and have been really, really happy with the quality. It was only $6 and comes with a free brass ID plate.

They also have Latigo leather leashes for $16.
http://www.gundogsupply.com/-5268-6-.html


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

We buy all our leather leashes from Ray Allen. I'm told by several people Leerburg also carries excellant leather leashes.

DFrost


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here is his eBay profile. I guess he doesn't have anything on sale right now.

http://myworld.ebay.com/theleashman


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

check your PMs....sorry, wasn't watching this closely....

Lee


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

DHau,

I found a Flat Braid Latigo Leash that also includes the handle too. 

http://www.ldsleather.com/braid.html

You will have to scroll 3/4 down the page till you find it. 

Just below that is a Trick Braid Latigo Leash with a smooth flat handle.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

My favorite leather leash:
http://www.diamonddogsonline.com/product...7d0de76e6072047

I think the one I use for Indy is now 8 years old, and it's been dragged through just about everything.


----------



## kgursky (Jan 10, 2008)

I got mine from http://www.fordogtrainers.com I really like them and they are very reasonable. I also got my agitation harness from them and it's very good quality.


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqGotta love living in rural PA near the Amish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1!







They have the best stuff!


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTMy favorite leather leash:
> http://www.diamonddogsonline.com/product...7d0de76e6072047
> 
> I think the one I use for Indy is now 8 years old, and it's been dragged through just about everything.


I have a traffic lead like that...love it!


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: KrystinaGurskyI got mine from http://www.fordogtrainers.com I really like them and they are very reasonable. I also got my agitation harness from them and it's very good quality.


I give another vote for Fordogtrainers. I purchased a lead and muzzle from them....awesome quality, workmanship, fast shipping and prices are VERY good IMO......

Cherri


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I actually got my leather leashes from petsmart. I was thrilled to find some quality leather leashes there!!!! I don't like to order anything leather, I prefer to be able to see it in person and feel it to test the quality... I'm paranoid because all the crap leather equestrian items out there.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm with you Lin, that was why I was so beyond *pleased* when my order from the site arrived. For 13 dollars this leash is under priced IMO....it is excellent quality...top grade leather, excellent stitching and braiding....perfect brass fasteners and clip.....I was very impressed. I usually will not order something like this unless I can inspect it...but I will definitely be ordering from fordogtrainers.com again.

Cherri


----------



## kgursky (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah I agree I normally like to handle the items first but his stuff is top notch and Guy (that is the owner) is great to work with.

My giant schnauzer partially chewed her leash and it is still working. She hits like a ton of bricks so we were concerned that it would break but no. They don't stretch either.


----------



## Mr. Nixie (Jul 19, 2007)

I just wanted to give a thumbs up for the Leerburg Leather Leads.

I purchases a 6' Black Leather lead for my pup and have been very satisfied with it.

Nice & supple right out of the box, feels nice in your hands and the hardware seems very durable.

I looked at some at Petsmart and they were not as nice as the Leerburg leash at around the same cost...


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Most of the petsmart leashes are cardboard leather, but I found ONE type of nice leash







lol.


----------

